# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  canard HW HS sur tablette ?

## NexuspolariS

Bonjour,

Le CPC-HW HS sortira t'il sur le kiosque de l'IPAD ?
le dernier disponible au téléchargement n'est que le N°14

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le CPC-HW HS sortira t'il sur le kiosque de l'IPAD ?
> le dernier disponible au téléchargement n'est que le N°14


Non la sortie sur tablette du Hors série n'est pas prévue.
La version numérique du mag normal sort toujours avec retard: le numéro 15 devrait être dispo à la fin du mois, mais on est déjà en retard...

----------


## GodziFa

Et CPC HW est prévu sur Android pour bientôt? Avec la màj qui arrive bientôt?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Et CPC HW est prévu sur Android pour bientôt? Avec la màj qui arrive bientôt?


Non, ce n'est pas prévu pour l'instant.

----------


## Jeff_M42

Bonjour,
je me posais quand même une question sur l'appli iOS (iPad en l’occurrence) : pourquoi les magazines pèsent si lourd ? l'appli fait 44Mio et je dois avoir 3 ou 4 magazines téléchargés : déjà ça prend une plombe par magazine, et au total l'empreinte mémoire est de presque 1 Gio !
Ok la navigation, tout ça, c'est bien fait, mais à quel prix  !
Peut mieux faire ou pas ? (du coup j'ai repris un abo papier...)
Courage pour la suite.

----------


## Tgbt

Bonjour à tous,

De mon côté j'ai trouvé la mise en page sur tablette géniale, et l'utilisation du nouveau média vraiment intéressante. Par contre l'attente qui en découle me semble tout bonnement délirante: le numéro N tablette sort désormais quasiment en même temps que le N+1 papier... à la vitesse à laquelle le HW évolue ça fait beaucoup... 

Du coup j'ai mis fin à mon abonnement tablette, un peu triste: si la version HW tablette avait le même retard sur la version papier que le mensuel, ça serait tout à fait jouable. Je me réabonne dès que c'est le cas!

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> pourquoi les magazines pèsent si lourd ? l'appli fait 44Mio et je dois avoir 3 ou 4 magazines téléchargés : déjà ça prend une plombe par magazine, et au total l'empreinte mémoire est de presque 1 Gio !
> Ok la navigation, tout ça, c'est bien fait, mais à quel prix  !
> Peut mieux faire ou pas ? (du coup j'ai repris un abo papier...)


Non, ça fait partie des limitations (énervantes) de cette techno. le seul moyen de réduire la taille c'est de passer les numéros en version "pdf".

---------- Post added at 14h32 ---------- Previous post was at 14h29 ----------




> De mon côté j'ai trouvé la mise en page sur tablette géniale, et l'utilisation du nouveau média vraiment intéressante. Par contre l'attente qui en découle me semble tout bonnement délirante: le numéro N tablette sort désormais quasiment en même temps que le N+1 papier... à la vitesse à laquelle le HW évolue ça fait beaucoup...


Vous exagérez un peu quand même ! On a eu quelques accidents mais en général le décalage est de 4-5 semaines alors que la parution est trimestrielle.

----------

